# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Silverlight > مبتدی: نحوه نمایش اطلاعات درون دیتابیس

## mhq1368

با سلام


چطور میشه تو سیلورلایت اطلاعات یه جدولی که تو دیتابیس اس کیو ال ذخیره هست رو برامون نشون بده؟

----------

